# iTunes und das Dateiformat .mkv



## FoolMoon (21. August 2010)

Hallo Community,

viele Serien und Filme in HD-Qualität liegen im .mkv Format vor. Nun besitze ich seit einiger Zeit einen iMac 27zoll und finde an iTunes gefallen. Die eigentlichen Medien liegen auf einem Synology NAS-Server. Ich möchte nun diese Filme über iTunes abspielen.

Wie habt ihr das realisiert? Kann man durch eine Erweiterung Apple beibringen dieses Format abzuspielen? Oder gibt es einen eleganten Weg es dennoch zu realisieren?

Was Unterscheidet .mp4 und .mkv voneinander und warum sind momentan alle Hochauflösenden Filme im .mkv Dateiformat?

Lohnt es sich die Dateien in .mp4 umzuwandeln?



Über jegliche Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## EnricoX (21. August 2010)

Hallo FoolMoon,

gratulation zu Deinem neuen iMac. Nun aber gleich zu Deinem Problem: 

Grundsätzlich kann ein frisch eingetroffener Mac noch nichts mit dem Videokontainerformat
mkv anfangen um ihm beizubringen das es sich dabei um ein Videoformat handelt müsstest
Du also zuerst *http://perian.org/* auf Deinem System installieren.

Nun sollte es möglich sein mit der Mac internen Vorschau Dir die Videos bereits anschauen
zu können auch Quicktime und alle Programme die auf Quicktime aufbauen können nun prima
mit dem mkv Format etwas anfangen allerdings zickt iTunes noch etwas rum und weigert
sich noch beharlich Deine mkv Videos in ihre hoch heilige Mediathek zu assimilieren.

Um iTunes davon zu überzeugen das das was Du dort vorhast alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht
musst Du leider etwas tiefer in die Trickkiste greifen und zum Beispiel mit hilfe des Terminal
befehls *SetFile* den Mac internen Filetypehandler zum Beispiel auf "MooV" setzen und
schwupps akzeptiert Dein iTunes Dein mkv Video.


Der vollständige Terminalbefehl sieht dann zum Beispiel so aus:

```
SetFile -t "MooV" ./test3.mkv
```
Wobei Du hier *./test3.mkv* Durch die Pfadangabe zu Deinem zu bearbeitenden mkv Video
abändern müsstest.

Sollte bei Dir das kleine Terminalhelfertool noch nicht installiert sein gibt es verschiedene 
Wege um dies nachzuholen. Am einfachsten geht dies über die installation der
*Apple Developer Tools*

Wenn Du diese aber nicht komplett installieren möchtest dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit
Dir nur das betreffende Terminaltool aus dem gesamten Packet heraus zu fischen und den
rest wieder in den papierkorb zu befördern ohne die Developertools installieren zu müssen.
Dies geht aber nur mit dem Helfer *Pacifist*

Wenn Dir das ganze zu cryptisch ist oder Du nun gar kein Freund des Terminals bist gibt es
natürlich auch eine Kommerzielle Möglichkeit Dies für dich ganz bequem und elegant mit hilfe
des *VideoDriver2* für ich glaube 15 Euro zu erledigen.

Ob es sinn macht Deine mkv Videos in das mp4 Videokontainerformat zu packen kommt 
wie immer ganz darauf an was Du eigentlich damit vor hast. Generell kann man jedoch
sagen das die Quallität der beiden verwendeten Videocodecs (jetzt lehn ich mich mal weit
aus dem Fenster) nahezu identisch ist. 

Warum das mkv Format nun soweit im Internet verbreitet ist liegt glaube ich daran das
die lieben Graukopierer gefallen an dem opensource Videokontainerformat mkv gefunden
haben *zwinker*

mfg EnricoX


----------



## vupibi (30. September 2010)

Ist zwar schon älter, aber egal:

Ich spiele meine filme immer über VLC player an. Der frisst alles. 

Noch besser ist, wenn du dir mit plex (plexapp.com) eine schöne media station baust. So hab ich das gemacht. Mein mac mini hängt an meinem  fernseher und über die remote kann ich so vom sofa aus auf alle filme, musik, und serien zugreifen ohne aufzustehen. Plex ist wie frontrow, nur einiges umfangreicher und meiner meinung nach um längen besser. Ich empfehle dir aber plex .8 da die neue .9 noch viele bugs hat. Plex ist am Anfang recht kompliziert, aber wenn dus mal raus hast echt super!


----------



## iPCD (2. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es das Tool, Plex, auch auf Deutsch?


----------

